# Greetings from Hondarribia



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

After a very windy drive to Dover and a slightly rough crossing with myferrylink (the next 3 ferries were delayed due to weather conditions!) We have no arrived in Northern Spain, tomorrow a cross county drive to the Med coast near Peniscola, then a very slow drive down the coast. Look out for a boringfrog in a Burstner if your in the area.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If you go a bit further you might see us in Yamahahorribilis.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hiya,

Probably a bit too late but are you staying at the aire near the marina?

Pete


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Arrived at Benicarlo yesterday, our campsite of choice was full (La Volta) so booked into Vistamar, probably stay a few days before heading further South.


----------

